# افضل طرق تبييض الاسنان !!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*تجنبي شرب القهوة والشاي قدر المستطاع لأن كليهما يترك طبقة ملونة على الأسنان.الخضار الطازجة غير المطبوخة تنظف. 

راقبي فرشاة أسنانك و بدليها بأخرى جديدة من فترة إلى أخرى لأن الفرشاة القديمة يمكن أن تخدعك ولا تنجز مهمتها جيداً. 

استعملي خيوط تنظيف الأسنان الطبية مرة واحدة في اليوم على الأقل وهي قريبة من عمل المسواك إذ تمنع ظهور الطبقات الملونة بين الأسنان.استعملي معجون الأسنان الخاص بالتبييض، وتأكدي من الماركة قبل الاستعمال، ولا بأس أن تستأنسي برأي الطبيب أو الصيدلي قبل الشراء. 

أوراق نبات المريمية خير ملمع للأسنان.إذا لم تتوفر لديك فرشاة الأسنان لسبب أو لآخر، تغرغري بالماء بعد الأكل وتخلصي من بقايا الطعام التي تعلق بالأسنان. الفراولة مبيض طبيعي للأسنان إضافة إلى غناها بفيتامين c، فلا تفوتي على نفسك فرصة الاستفادة من مزاياها. 

افركي أسنانك بلب ثمرة الفراولة، ثم اشطفي أسنانك بالماء. نظفي أسنانك بالفرشاة ومعجون الأسنان المناسب مرتين في اليوم على الأقل, إنها الطريقة المثالية لمنع تكون الطبقة الملونة على الأسنان. 

دلكي أسنانك بقشر الليمون، لأنه مبيض طبيعي للأسنان ويدخل في تكوين كثير من مستحضرات تبييض الأسنان، لكن لا تتركيه على أسنانك بعد التدليك، واشطفيها مباشرة بالماء.و أخيراً تجنبي التدخين لأنه العدو الأول للأسنان، وهو فعال في تحويل الأسنان البيضاء إلى أخرى بلون أصفر مسود.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*أطعمة مفيدة للأسنان تحارب الجراثيم و تعطر الفم ​**الكرفس: يحمي أسناننا بطريقتين: المضغ الإضافي الذي يحتاجه قبل البلع يتطلب إفراز الكثير من اللعاب الذي يبطل مفعول الجراثيم التي تتسبب في نخر الأسنان بالإضافة إلى أن قضم الأطعمة الخشنة يعد بمثابة تدليك لذلك لابد من تناول القليل من الكرفس النيىء و الجزر يومياً بدلاً من الوجبات الخفيفة الغنية بالسكر التي نتناولها عصراً أو في فترة ما قبل الظهر.



الجبن: أظهرت الدراسات التي أجريت طوال العقد الماضي أن الجبن الذي يحتوي على نسبة منخفضة من الكربوهيدرات وعلى نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم والفوسفات يمنح الأسنان فوائد عديدة فهو يساعد على حفظ نسبة ph في الفم في معدلها المتوازن.



الشاي الأخضر: و يحتوي على مواد تسمى كاتشينز تقتل الجراثيم التي تحول السكر إلى بلاك, وينصح بشرب ما بين فنجانين إلى 5 فناجين يومياً من الشاي الأخضر العادي أو منزوع الكافيين




البصل: و يحتوي على عناصر كبريتية قوية مضادة للجراثيم, وقد أظهرت التجارب أن البصل قادر على قتل أنواع من الجراثيم شرط تناوله طازجاً ونيئاً وفور تقشيره, وبما أن البصل يترك رائحة غير مستحبة في الفم فالأفضل تناوله مع بعض البقدونس أو إضافته إلى السلطة.



الواسابي: و هم نوع من الفجل الحار الياباني أكدت إحدى الدراسات قدرته على منع نمو الجراثيم المتسببة في نخر الأسنان, ويمكن تناول الواسابي عدة مرات في الأسبوع لحماية الأسنان, وهو إن لم يتوافر طازجاً فهو متوافر على شكل معجون. ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااااااااائعه جدا يا دونا 
موضوع يستحق التقييم 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Hallelujah (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخت دونا ياريت تعلقي على استفساراتي



> نبات المريمية



ماهي هذه النبتة و هل يمكن ان ترفقينا بمجموعة صور و  الاسم بالانجليزية



> دلكي أسنانك بقشر الليمون،



هل ندلك الاسنان بالجهة البرتقالية للقشرة ام الجهة البيضاء الداخلية الناعمة


تحياتي​


----------



## nonaa (30 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومااااااااااات حلوة جدا
تسلم ايدك يا كاندى​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر على النصايح هحاول اكتر من الاكلات دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي دووونا علي المعلومات الجميله دي


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات والنصايح الجميله دي يا دونا *
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## viviane tarek (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومااااااااااات حلللللللللللوة
:big29:
ومفيدة جدا"
شكرا" لتعب محبتك
:big35: 
يا دونا يا جميلة
:36_22_26:*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على المعلومات المفيده

يا دونتى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دون دون على المعلومات الحلوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات راااااااااااااااائعه جدا يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كوكو لمشاركتك بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> AmnayAmazigh قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا اخت دونا ياريت تعلقي على استفساراتي
> ...


*بالنسبه للمريميه الاسم اللاتينى لها  salvia officcinalis​*  .






*المريميه الزرقاء*






*استخدم نبات المريمية منذ زمن بعيد في علاج كثير من الأمراض . ومن أبرز فوائده التجميليه انه ينشط فروة الرأس ، ويغذي الشعر ، ويزيده غزارة ونموا ، بالإضافه انه يزيد درجة غمقان الشعر .
لذلك فقد استخدم نبات المريمية في تركيب بعض شامبوهات الأعشاب . 
*​*وبالنسبه لتدليك الاسنان اعتقد بالقشره الداخليه وعلى العموم هحاول اتاكدلك من  المعلومه وميرررسى لمشاركتك الرائعه وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> nonaa قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومااااااااااات حلوة جدا
> > تسلم ايدك يا كاندى​


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى لمشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسى يا قمر على النصايح هحاول اكتر من الاكلات دى
> > ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*بالهنا والشفا مقدماً يا سكررره ونورتى الموضوع :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> mikel coco قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي دووونا علي المعلومات الجميله دي
> ...


*نورت الموضوع يا مايكل ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي علي المعلومات والنصايح الجميله دي يا دونا *
> > *ربنا معاكي*​


*نورتى الوضوع يا ملاكى الجميل وربنا يباركك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومااااااااااات حلللللللللللوة
> ...


*ميرررررررررسى يا قمرر على مشاركتك الجميله بالموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى على المعلومات المفيده
> ...


*نورررررررتى يا كاندووو الموضوع ميرررسى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي يا دون دون على المعلومات الحلوة​


*نورررررتى الموضوع يا فرررراشتى ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

نصائح مهمة اخت Dona Nabil
مشكورة
رينا يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعه يا دونا
تسلم ايديك يا قمرنا​


----------



## abumadona (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > نصائح مهمة اخت dona nabil
> ...


*ميررررسى يا كليمووو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات رائعه يا دونا
> > تسلم ايديك يا قمرنا​


*ميرررررررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> abumadona قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


*نوررررررررت الموضوع ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*امممممممممم*
*كده اللى بيحبوا الشاى هيزعلوا منك*
*هههههههههههههه*

*مع ان شرب الشاى بيساعد على عدم التسوس*
*شوفتى *
*فايدة وضرر فى نفس ذات الوقت*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميغسى ياغاليه *


----------



## mimi gamil (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتتتتتتتير المواضيع جامدة جدا وانا بصراحة استفدت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> twety قال:
> 
> 
> > *امممممممممم*
> ...


*كنت متأكده أنى هلاقيكى فى الموضوع ده :t30: ههههههههههه
نورررررررررتى ماى توته وربنا يرعاكى حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> mimi gamil قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي كتتتتتتتير المواضيع جامدة جدا وانا بصراحة استفدت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*وانتى بجد نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك ميرررسى وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكورة كتييير دونا على المعلومات الثمينة
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا دونا اكيد هحاول اجرب النصايح المهمه دى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة بجد يا دونا

تسلم ايدك يا عسل


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديكي يا دونا على المعلومات الرائعة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا قمر علي المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _مشكورة كتييير دونا على المعلومات الثمينة
> > تسلم ايدك​_


*ميرررسى يا   تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## متيكو (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ششكرا عالمعلومات الرائعة والمفيدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا اكيد هحاول اجرب النصايح المهمه دى​



*نورتى الموضوع يا كوكى
ميرسى يا قمر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> معلومات حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة بجد يا دونا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل



*ميرسى على مشاركتك العسل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايديكي يا دونا على المعلومات الرائعة
> ربنا يباركك​



*نورتى الموضوع بمشاركتك ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

cuteledia قال:


> *شكرا يا قمر علي المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك​*



*نوررررررتى الموضوع يا قمر بمشاركتك
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> ششكرا عالمعلومات الرائعة والمفيدة



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة الرب يباركك
بس شوفي أنا انشالله يسودوا اسناني بس مش مستغني
لا عن القهوة ولا الشاي وخصووووووووصا القهوة :hlp:
ميرسي كتير الرب يباركك​


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات رائعة ومفيدة*
*شكرا اكتير يا دونا*
*نورتينا بموضوعك القيم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وسطينا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> معلومات رائعة الرب يباركك
> بس شوفي أنا انشالله يسودوا اسناني بس مش مستغني
> لا عن القهوة ولا الشاي وخصووووووووصا القهوة :hlp:
> ميرسي كتير الرب يباركك​



*ده ادمان بقى ههههههه
كل شىء بالمعقول كويس يا فؤاد
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *معلومات رائعة ومفيدة*
> *شكرا اكتير يا دونا*
> *نورتينا بموضوعك القيم*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك وسطينا*​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو على مرورك المشجع وربنا معاك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (11 يناير 2009)

مرسى يقمر عل المعلومات دى​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 يناير 2009)

*شكرا  على المعلومات

لكن المعلومات موجهة الى النساؤ فقط

؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا دونا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## porio (13 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جامدة جدا يادونا *
*ربنا يباركك وميرسى لتعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى يقمر عل المعلومات دى​



*شكرا على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا  على المعلومات
> 
> لكن المعلومات موجهة الى النساؤ فقط
> 
> ...



*الموضوع للكل يا امجد انا مش عارفه ايه حكايتك بس هههههههه
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

porio قال:


> *معلومات جامدة جدا يادونا *
> *ربنا يباركك وميرسى لتعبك*



*نوررررررتى الموضوع يا قمر بمشاركتك
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## رانا (15 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



*ميرسى على مشاركتك يا قمرررر​*


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جدامده يا دونتى

ميرسى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *معلومات جدامده يا دونتى
> 
> ميرسى*​



*يا رب دايما يا توته منوره مواضيعى
ميرررررسى يا سكرررررره​*


----------



## رحيق (21 يناير 2009)

تقبل مروري



معلومات رئعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2009)

رحيق قال:


> تقبلى مروري
> 
> 
> 
> معلومات رئعه




*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل  وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2009)

_*معلومات مفيده
ربنا معاكي*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*معلومات مفيده
> ربنا معاكي*_​



*نورت الموضوع يا عياد
ميرسى وربنا معاك​*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *1 - تجنبي شرب القهوة والشاي ​*​​
> *2 - راقبي فرشاة أسنانــك و بدليهــا *​
> *3 - استعملي خيوط تنظيف الأسنان الطبية *​
> *4 - أوراق نبات المريمية خير ملمع للأسنان.*​
> ...


 



*شكرًا أختنا دونا *

*على المعلومات الحلوة *

*لكن كله كوم ورقم - 4 - كوم *

*يعني إيه النبات المكتوب بالأحمر *

*أخيرًا أقول لك حاجة من الكتاب عن الأسنان *

التكوين 49 : 12 
مُسْوَدُّ الْعَيْنَيْنِ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ *وَمُبْيَضُّ الاسْنَانِ* مِنَ *اللَّبَنِ*.


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2009)

بامانة يا دونا مش عرفين من غير نصيحك ديه كنا عملنا ايه كان زمان المنتدي كله بسنان ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا


----------



## katytk (29 يناير 2009)

information very beautiful and finally thank you Iam katytk


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا أختنا دونا *
> 
> *على المعلومات الحلوة *
> 
> ...



*شرفنى وجودك استاذى فى الموضوع 
وبالنسبه للمريميه هى نبات معروف بعدة اسماء بحسب البلد الموجوده فيه زى القصعين واعتقد ولو انى مش متأ كده الروز مارى
ميرسى على مرورك واضافتك الجميله وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> بامانة يا دونا مش عرفين من غير نصيحك ديه كنا عملنا ايه كان زمان المنتدي كله بسنان ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا



*هههههههه
متقعد ش كتير مع جيجى يا كينج تأثيرها واضح عليك هههههههه
بس بجد مرورك نور الموضوع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

katytk قال:


> information very beautiful and finally thank you iam katytk



*ميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ومتكامل 
يستحق تقييم ممتاز


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع رائع ومتكامل
> يستحق تقييم ممتاز



*نورت الموضوع يا اكستريم وفى انتظار التقييم ههههههههه*


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

معلومات جميلة جــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## i'm christian (3 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى كتير يادونا
بجد معلومات جامده جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله


----------



## frenzy55 (6 فبراير 2009)

دة علي كدة الواحد المفروض ان اسنانة سودة دلوقتي**


----------



## Tota Christ (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوه دى ربنا يعوضك
وبجد الموضوع ده راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## God _ servant (9 فبراير 2009)

معلومات جمييييله 
شكراا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> معلومات جميلة جــدا شكرا لكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

i'm christian قال:


> *مرسى كتير يادونا
> بجد معلومات جامده جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

frenzy55 قال:


> دة علي كدة الواحد المفروض ان اسنانة سودة دلوقتي**



*هههههه
لسه فى أمل تبيض 
ميرسى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الحلوه دى ربنا يعوضك
> وبجد الموضوع ده راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

God _ servant قال:


> معلومات جمييييله
> شكراا


----------

